# very close up pics of Yabby



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Not had much chance to try the macro lens out, but here's my first few pics with it which i think have turned out ok. None of the pics have been edited except for cropping :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

NiiicE!
The blues are intense! Ive never seen one That blue..Hell, Ive never seen one other than these Pics!

The pictureas are nice as usual York!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow awesome clearity! How big is that beauty?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

You never ceased to amaze me with your excellent photography.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Damn good pictures, that's unbelievable!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that camera you have.... wow


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome pics! Colours are amazing


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

man i want one so bad but i dont want it to kill my parrot cichlid can i jus tie his claws with rubber bands or use hand cuffs lol


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Atlanta- he's about 6 1/2 inch from his tail to his nose, 13 inch including his antenna :laugh:

Gordeez- he realy is that blue, shed his shell a couple of weeks ago and came out lookin like this

Syd- I bought mine to live with my rhom, but the yabby tried to attack the rhom as soon as i put him in the tank. ended up having to buy him a tank of his own

Piranha45- Had the camera a couple of months and I'm well pleased with it. Main problem is the amount of noise if using iso of 200 or bigger. I'd realy like a digital SLR but i just cant afford one. I've still got a hell of a lot to learn about the various settings on this camera









Thanks guys for looking and commenting


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

that's a verry nice picktures


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

man that sh*t is like is so intense its like that high definition TV stuff! VERY VERY NICE! Ultra clear and great colors!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Beautiful specimen, I want one of those very bad.


----------

